# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  پورت

## shahriar22

اقا من خواستم برنامه ای بنویسم که بشود از طریق پورت های بتوان یک دستگاهی را بتوان کنترل کرد مثل لامپ های LED حتی در حد خاموش و روشن شدن 
من برنامشو تنها می خواهم

----------


## shahriar22

اقا حتما باید با زبان vb باشه

----------


## DAMAVAND

> اقا من خواستم برنامه ای بنویسم که بشود از طریق پورت های بتوان یک دستگاهی را بتوان کنترل کرد مثل لامپ های LED حتی در حد خاموش و روشن شدن 
> من برنامشو تنها می خواهم


سلام
قبلا در این مورد بحث شده .جستجو کنید!

----------


## mosab_vb

این کار نیاز به یک dll داره مثل io.dll یا input32.dll که کمک اینها می تونید پورتهای ویندوز رو باز کنید و داه بفرستید یا دریافت کنید.اگه این dll ها رو داشته باشید نوشتن برنامه خیلی سادست.

----------


## dot_net_iran

به نظر من میتونین از MSCOM32 نیز برای اسن کار استفاده نمایید عزیزن . و میتونید داده های را با هر اندازه از خروجی COM1 , com2 , com3  بفرستید به میکروکنترلها یا همون چیزی که شما گفیتن . اگه تو اینرتنت سرچ کنین میتونید کلی چیز پیدا کنید . ممنون 
3546 983 0911

----------


## Dania_SHl

vb.net    میتونی به پورت سریال راحت دست پیدا کنی .بعد یه میکرو کنتورولر بزاری تا بخونه از پورت سریال. و بعد در میکرو هر کاری که خواستی >>> 

با labview هم میتونی. هر پورتی از کامپیوتر مثل پورت پارالل (پورت پرینتر) هر کودوم از پینهاشو 1 یا 0 کنی.(5 ولت با جریان کم و خیلی غیر حرفی.اما led رو روشن میکنه) 
labview رو میتونی دانلود کنی .

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

یه سر بزن من یه برنامه گذاشتم برو دانلود کن.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=83537

----------

